# Upgrade or Leave



## staceyparish (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello :wave:, Any help is appreciated ray:

Thinking about upgrading my current Pc not looking to spend mega bucks since I only use it for General downloading, Web browsing, Social networking & Streaming video via Utube etc. Occasionally burn the odd cd. 

Was planning on upgrading part by part until recently I lost all my files & decided to bring it forth & just completely replace the whole System. Since I'm having to start from scratch I only want to build once load the files & slowly start to withdraw. Gee'z Ive wasted 4 Years & no files 

Ive already got a few parts & the case so I'm just looking for a Motherboard, Processor, Physical Ram & Cd Rom Drive, Maybe another hard drive to replace the Tera byte I lost. & Wide Screen Monitor

Current Specs: (PC Case Is universal)Should fit all
Edited See Attachment below

Budget: £400 / £550

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-8I945GZME-RH
GA-8I945GZME-RH

Power Supply:
FSP Group FSP250-60GEN 
Dimensions 150mm x 140mm x 100mm

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FSP-Group-FSP250-60GEN-ATX-250W-P4-PSU-/180471560474

Processor: 2.83Ghz Brand unsure

RAM: 1GB Brand unsure

Graphics card
Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS

Additional Info:

Keyboard, Mouse & Speakers
Belkin Optical Glow Mouse :1angel:
Perrix Keyboard 701u
Logitech Z-10s

Hard Drives
80GB Seagate
1TB WD Caviar Green
1TB WD (My Book) Now Damaged!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have a Gigabyte Mobo listed. Is that one you have or one you are considering?
You have or are you considering the FSP PSU? It's not big enough for any newer hardware applications.
Suggestions for a good parts:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## staceyparish (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank's for the reply :1angel:

That's the Motherboard I have now, Check the specs in the Attached files.. I'm looking to replace the Motherboard, Power supply, CD Rom Drive, RAM, & Hard drive


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GA-8I945GZME-RH is pretty old, it's about the same vintage as the GA-8TRC410MNF-RH you currently have. 

Look for a G31 or G41 chipset from Asus or Gigabyte, and at least corsair 450VX PSU.

Are you looking to run Windows 7 or XP on it?


----------



## staceyparish (Apr 23, 2010)

Xp preferably, The motherboard came with my Packard bell brought back in 2005. What are the benefits of upgrading the motherboard just out of Interest.. And how do I shop for RAM how much doe's it cost roughly. looking to buy all this now so I can restore my computer back to how I like it before the weekend.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your CPUz report lists the GA-8TRC410MNF-RH as your board and you've posted a GA-8I945GZME-RH one is a ATI chipset the other Intel?

Both are limited to Pentium 4, Pentium D and very early 1066 FSB Core 2 Duo's. The C2D's don't run very well on either board, and since it's a Packard Bell OEM you may be limited by the PB Bios on what CPU's will actually run on it.

For a newer CPU you'll need a new motherboard, the Socket 775 is being phased out and replaced by a 1156 socket so there are some decent deals around on 775 boards.

If you replace the motherboard however you will need a new XP license(read new copy) as the OEM versions are tied to the OEM motherboard and can not be moved to another.

To spec ram first you have to decide on a motherboard the use either the motherboard manufacturers QVL (Qualified Vendor List) or the ram manufactures Configuration Utility>  Corsair  ,  Crucial  , OCZ 

Ram right now is about $25-$30 a Gig varies depending on specs, DDR2 prices are on the upswing DDR3 is coming down.

You have a couple of choices to fill what you need Intel Pentium Dual Core E6500 on a G31/G41 board or AMD Phenom II X2 550 on a ATI chipset like the M4A785D-M PRO

Either will take DDR2 800 2gig(2 x 1gig sticks) is plenty for your needs.


----------

